# Can IBS cause shortness of breath?



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

I have a slow mobility in my digestive track unless I am hit with an occasional D episode. Just wondering if anyone has experienced shortness of breath due to trapped gas in the stomach or small intestines..I have a lot of gas from the colon. I'm IBS C/D and lean to be more constipated than D..


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

You can use Dulcolax to empty your bowel and then you will know if the gas pressure is the culprit.I warn you tho,Dulcolax is a laxative and you can get cramps and sudden diarrhea.It happen 4-8 hours after you take it and can last for 2 days.Personally,i don't have problem with breathing and i'm Mr.gas.


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

Thanks Spasman..btw..I wish I could get in to that position on your avatar, again. This arthritis has me so stiff I do good to get up out of the floor from trying.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Hi Rowe, sometimes the contractions can effect the diaphragm and breathing, but this might be something to mention to your doctor perhaps. Its not unheard of though.


----------



## 20010 (Mar 30, 2006)

Answering you shortness of breath question...yes it can. I had that issue April/May of 2007. I didn't know what it was and it frightened me a little. I felt like I could not get a deep enough breath. It really sucked to be frank. I remember Mt biking and feeling like I could not get a deep breath. That made me aware of the sensation and it focused on it for weeks. Man it was horrible. But it passed. I have it off and on now but knowing what it is makes it easier to deal with. I have C/D with mostly C as well. I think, now I could be wrong here, it is the bloat of gas from being constipated.At least this is my experience. If you start experiencing chronic coughing or unusual pain I would get it checked out.


----------

